# Bolted pressure switch



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

How many amps is that?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> How many amps is that?


I think 1200, I posted a better explanation sometime back but had trouble trying to search it out.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Can we assume a certain manufacturers recommended contact resistance be maintained here BadOne?

~CS~


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are always fun to operate.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Can we assume a certain manufacturers recommended contact resistance be maintained here BadOne?
> 
> ~CS~


No published data but on 800-2000 typically 6-12 micro-ohms, 2500-4000 2-8 micro-ohms


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

jza said:


> Those are always fun to operate.


Read the directions no quick over pulls, no force (Square D are a bit tough), smooth even pressure, stop at the half way and then finish the closing.


READ THE DIRECTIONS!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

jza said:


> Those are always fun to operate.


The Ka-Thunk ! is always most impressive. :thumbup:

But, truth to tell, I usually only get to throw the switch once... to power up a new build.

Out here, in the catfish end of the commercial// warehouse market, Bolt Switch is just everywhere.

The fusing is invariably the T type -- down low.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I see fresh looking red lube on there.
Is this a maintenance program?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

jrannis said:


> I see fresh looking red lube on there.
> Is this a maintenance program?


 Eaton Pringle uses a white grease, the red grease was from an older service.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

telsa said:


> The Ka-Thunk ! is always most impressive. :thumbup:
> 
> But, truth to tell, I usually only get to throw the switch once... to power up a new build.
> 
> ...


 I caught my finger in the KA-THUNK, broke it in short order


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Eaton Pringle uses a white grease...


 Ah, good ol' lithium cement!

Gotta be Mobil 28 or nothing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> I caught my finger in the KA-THUNK, broke it in short order


Have you tried your hand at bear traps ?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Only a few of our clients actually have these, the one that comes to mind is at least 30 years old and has never once been maintained.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you guys typically find that when a bps/pringle fails, you can wait for the manufacturer to produce the replacement? Or is it common to search 3rd party resellers/eBay to expedite the fix?

I ask because I just happen to have a 3000A pringle just layin' around...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

There are a lot of big wholesalers: RESA, Southeast Switchgear, National Switchgear, CBS, etc. We buy parts from them for repairs. We almost never go directly through the manufacturer because it's so fantastically cost prohibitive.

I'm sure they'd take it off your hands, but you're probably not gonna get a ton for it.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Big John. 

It's currently listed on eBay. Timing the market and finding the right buyer may take some patience.

As of now, it's not priced to entice someone else to 'have a spare'...


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

JeffG said:


> Do you guys typically find that when a bps/pringle fails, you can wait for the manufacturer to produce the replacement? Or is it common to search 3rd party resellers/eBay to expedite the fix?
> 
> I ask because I just happen to have a 3000A pringle just layin' around...


I stock parts for the repair up to 3000 amps for Pringle BPS

And GFPE Relays, UV Relays and Phase Failure Relays from several manufactures.

I do not think there is a huge market for used BPS, I have quite a few and the local supplier does not want them.

Is yours in an enclosure?


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2012)

It is not in an enclosure. 

You are welcome to view the listing to see the two pictures: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111826389370

It is the Eaton/Pringle QA3033T480.


----------

